# Connecticut breeding and flying fancy pigeons



## jaysonpena (Jul 3, 2010)

Always welcoming new members from all over to join our club. Please contact one of the members for more information on the club. Or attend one of our club meetings. Meetings are open to the public. We meet once per month on the 1st Sunday of each month.Gate opens at 10:00 am

Location: Falcon Field
723 Farmington Avenue 
New Britain, CT. 06053 

Phone # 1(860)485-4510 

Click Here:Website 

For inquires email  (Click here) Andrew Mechlinski


----------



## jaysonpena (Jul 3, 2010)

Buy And Sell Pigeon


----------



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi i live down the road from falcon field


----------



## jaysonpena (Jul 3, 2010)

hi good to see you here
are you going tommorow


----------



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

sorry i work sat and sunday


----------



## jaysonpena (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah I Heard ,i Went To Somvath House Today To See His Birds


----------



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

He is nice guy i met him few times


----------



## Donnasks (Sep 4, 2014)

*Have banded bird*

Hello,

Is anyone here right now?

My name is Donna. I'm in the Hudson Valley, NY area.

About six days ago I noticed a bird outside my sliding door drinking out of a small metal dish I put out for a feral cat I've been feeding. I knew something was different - NONE of the wild birds would drink there let alone watch me through the screen. We've had a few really bad storms - not sure when the bird first showed up, but that's the first time I saw him.

When I kept seeing him just sitting around I tried to look him up and thought he was an exceptionally pretty rock pigeon, but wondered where the flock was, or if he'd lost a mate and was waiting for her.

Every day I expected him to leave, or worse.

After dark a few days ago I looked up and saw him just sitting on my roof in plain sight. I worried as I saw a hawk take one of my wild birds a couple of weeks ago (and they have cover). Also have had Bobcats, cougars, and know there is an owl near. There is one semi-tame feral cat out there, but I know there are at least three other cats, maybe pets, one really wild.

All day all he does is sit and wait under a tree. The next night he wasn't on the roof but instead roosting on the rail around the wooden pool deck. Next morning I went out to pick squash flowers and saw him sitting on a tire on the pool deck. That's when I first saw the BAND.

I saw the numbers 974 and found the national AU site. They told me to catch him to see the other information. I was able to pick him when he moved under the tree without much effort. I got the full info but they said the code wasn't theirs. It was IF over an S, which is the Central Mass Racing club. I found a contact number and called a member yesterday. He asked me the color of the band - yellow/gold. He called back in an hour and said the owner of the band had given some to another club because they were short - He thought the club in New Britain Conn. I think that's this club? They were going to try to find out whose bird this is, but said it could take awhile. 

Once I read the tag and knew he was vulnerable outside, I put him on my screened cement floor porch instead of letting him go outside. Now I have four inside cats! They usually have free access to that porch. I had an old cat carrier in the cellar but was worried that the musky/mold? might sicken the bird. Yesterday I washed it with a hose, poured scalding water over it and dried it in the sun. I didn't know if he should be confined at all but after one cat did push open the door last night, I put him in the carrier for his safety, with water and wild bird seed (on a CLEAN cloth). Still kept the door to the porch closed, but just in case. This morning I opened the carrier door and he is walking around the porch as I type. I thought I noticed a limp this morning I didn't see before, but when I checked his leg and put him down, he appeared to walk ok. Cold last night??


Bird band: Yellow with gold tone shine band - IF over S 974 2014. 

If you know whose it is, and they can't come to get him, I'll try to bring him home. I looked on the map and you are a bit far - maybe an hour and a half or so. I can't go as the bird flies or it would be a lot closer. 

Comments welcome.
Hope you know the bird.


----------



## Donnasks (Sep 4, 2014)

*Photo*










much prettier in the sunshine!
This was taken last night after dark.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

looks like its wing is hurt, Thanks for helping the little guy hopefully someone gets back to you.


----------



## Donnasks (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't know how much the birds look alike but if it helps the owner identify him, there's a magenta ring of color under the green-blue iridescent ring around his neck. Sometimes the green-blue looks blue-green 


I tried to check his wing to see if it's injured but he pulled it back against his body. Seems like a good thing?

I think it was a couple of days before I first saw this bird that I found some grey/white/black band feathers by my porch, but no other sign of (you know). The coloring didn't match any of the wild birds. I'm wondering if they are from this bird. A hawk or something could have got hold of him or damage in the storm. I don't know what his wings are supposed to look like. Maybe he's missing some feathers he needs to fly high/far. I THINK those grow back eventually.

I can't think why he would have stayed here. He CAN fly some or he wouldn't have roosted on the roof, but he wasn't going up circling, etc. Just sitting and waiting.

Someone told me that an owner might do away with a bird that got lost. I kind of see the reasoning but hope they would make an exception for a severe storm and a tornado.


----------



## Donnasks (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm sorry to tell you we lost the bird - and I don't know why.

This morning he looked like he was limping a little on his right leg, but then seemed to walk okay. Later he made a fast turn and seemed to start to tip.

He was sitting and then over by the wild bird seed. The next time I looked out at him he was sort of sitting but with his head down like he was sleeping, when he should not have been.

I picked him up and he was straining his neck backwards. I put him outside where he had been sitting the other days and he did perk up a little, tried to flap his wings but couldn't seem to get up. Every once in awhile he'd twist his neck to the back or side.

I called the man I'd talked to yesterday, who was trying to track down the owner. He said it didn't sound good and there was nothing I could do. He said he may have had internal injuries from a hawk strike and that's what brought him down. But - he was here for days? He was eating and drinking yesterday. Ray doesn't think he had a illness - but what if he did? What would it be.

I don't understand what happened. I just hope it wasn't anything I did. I was told to bring him in for safety from the predators.......but maybe he'd still be alive if I'd left him outside to heal.

I don't know if he should be buried or given to someplace. 
The poor bird.

I'm sorry people who later read this.

Donna


----------



## Donnasks (Sep 4, 2014)

Because I believe the bird belonged to a member of this club, I'm posting this addendum.

I had sent an email to a person who came up on Google search in reference to finding the member and club I was told the leg band belonged to. I sent a followup email telling this person the sad news and a description of what had happened.

I received a response from the person, who breeds pigeons. It was his opinion that the bird had Paramyxovirus: PPMV, Twisted Neck Disease. I have since researched this disease and the diagnosis seems probable. Though I did not find reference to the extremely fast presentation of the neurological symptoms, some previous behavior should have been red flags. I wish I had known of this illness even a day prior. I would have followed recommendations I did not know of.

I read that there was a vaccine developed after the first epidemic years ago and wonder if the virus has mutated to the point the vaccine doesn't always protect. 

The reason I'm posting is I hope the owner of the bird recognizes the ID information and becomes aware of what may have happened to the missing bird, so he or she can check the status of the other pigeons they probably still have. I hope they are all well.


----------

